# E-code for twisting ankle



## ggparker14 (Jan 4, 2012)

I need other opinions for E-code for twisting ankle but not fall.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Susan Paine (Jan 4, 2012)

Unless you have some documentation that indicates the reason for the twisted ankle, I don't think you can use an e-code.


----------



## schacko (Jan 4, 2012)

Overexertion E codes would be another option I would suggest. Check out E927.0 - E927.9


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Unspecified*

There is also E928.9, Unspecified accident.   I know, I know, don't use unspecified!  But if you need the E code and there is NO documentation....


----------

